# Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?



## MartinBoll (3. Apr. 2011)

Nein ist keine O..se, wohl NoName? 

Handelt sich um die EcoMax O-Serie, hier zu finden. Schon hier im Forum gesucht, aber bisher nix passendes gefunden.
Ich finde sie preislich schon eigtl. unverschämt billig, obwohl sie von den Daten her recht gut wirken. Was meint ihr? Lohnt sich ein Versuch oder habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den Pumpen gesammelt? (2 Jahre Garantie sind wohl auch dabei)

Suche nämlich vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ne leistungsstarke Pumpe, wo ich auch einen Skimmer anschließen kann.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Hallo Martin,

nach Aussage des Händlers ist die Pumpe seit März lieferbar 

Wie soll da schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt haben 

Und m.M.n. sind die beiden im unteren Leistungsbereich in Sachen Preis und Literleistung i.O. aber wenn's an die größeren Fördermengen geht, liegt mir pers. der Stromverbrauch zu hoch.


----------



## jay (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Hallo,

ich habe seit 6,5 Wochen eine EcoMax O-10000.
Heute hat sich diese schon verabschiedet.
Nur noch ein Brummen aber kein drehen des Propellers mehr.
Morgen umtauschen und hoffen das es ein einmaliger Fehler war.

An sonsten gute Leistung auch bei ca. 1.60m Förderhöhe.


----------



## svenna80 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Hab mir heute die EcoMax O-6500 bestellt. Ich berichte, wie sie sich gibt.


----------



## sebastianb (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Hallo,

ich hab seit einigen Monaten eine O 6500 am laufen. Bisher vollkommen problemlos. 

Selbst mit gröberen Schmutz nach dem Erststart des Teiches hat sie keinerlei Probleme.

Bisher kann ich diese Pumpe nur empfehlen.

PS.: Hab das Teil recht günstig bei Ebay bekommen.

... sebastian


----------



## svenna80 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Das hört sich gut an. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich meine schlägt. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Tomhumpen (25. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

Hab mir die Pumpe auch mal im Internet angesehen und finde das sie von den Werten mit ihrem "fast" Namensvetter identisch ist. Höherer Stromverbrauch hat sie, aber das rechnet sich gegenüber der niedrigen Anschaffungskosten. Auch soll diese Pumpe elektronisch regelbar sein, was ich bisher noch nicht bestätigt bekomme für meine O..e. Sollte meine Pumpe doch wieder erwarten ihren Geist aufgeben (ein paar Jahre packt sie wohl noch) würde diese Pumpe eine Überlegung wert sein. Bin gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MartinBoll (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Achso, da ich damals den Thread ja auch aufgemacht hab, will ich auch kurz was dazu sagen.
Ich hatte mir die Pumpe bestellt, habe sie auch ausgepackt, aber nicht benutzt.
Ich ging davon aus, dass sie ähnlich wie eine Oase Aquamax 2 Eingänge besitzt und man einen Skimmer anschließen kann und die Pumpe gleichzeitig noch vom Bodengrund Dreck zieht.
Dies war nicht der Fall, deswegen hab ich sie wieder zurückgeschickt.Die Pumpe ist weiter nicht regelbar, außer mechanisch natürlich durch nen Kugelhahn o.ä.

Also wie sie in der Praxis ist, kann ich nich sagen. Kann auch durchaus möglich sein, dass sie nen guten Job macht, man sollte sich nur im Klaren sein, dass sie nur ein Eingang hat.


----------



## svenna80 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Meine EcoMax O-6500 ist heute gekommen. Von der Leistung bin ich negativ überrascht. 
Ich habe sie gleich ausgelitert um zu wissen, was sie wirklich an Volumenstrom schafft.
Ich betreibe die Pumpe mit Ansaugschlauch und natürlich Druckschlauch (beide 1").

1. Versuch (-saufbau) (Bild1):
Pumpe saugt durch Saugschlauch(ca. 7m;Teichtiefe 2m) an und födert das Wasser ca. 40cm hoch zu den UVC-Klärern, dann geht es in die Box und läuft in den Teich. Ich habe mit einem 10L-Eimer das aus der Box auslaufenden Wasserstrahl eingefangen und die Zeit gestoppt.
Für jeden Versuch habe ich ingesamt drei Mal ausgelitert und den Mittelwert gebildet.
Der Eimer ist vorher auch ausgelitert worden.
Die Pumpe schafft sage und schreibe 1565Liter/h!

2. Versuch (-saufbau):
Wie 1. Versuch, nur das ich den Saugschlauch und den Stutzen weggelassen habe (großmöglicher Saugquerschnitt, Bild 3 zeigt die Pumpe ohne den Stutzen)
Die Pumpe schafft 1895Liter/h. 

3. Versuch (-saufbau):
Wie 1. Versuch, nur das der Druckschlauch nicht in die UVC-Klärer geleitet worden ist, sondern gleich in einen Eimer (Höhe wieder ca. 40cm).
Die Pumpe schafft jetzt 2118Liter/h.

4. Versuch (-saufbau):
Wie 1. Versuch, nur das ich den Saugschlauch und den Stutzen weggelassen habe (großmöglicher Saugquerschnitt, Bild 3 zeigt die Pumpe ohne den Stutzen) und den Druckschlauch gleich in einen Eimer (Höhe wieder ca. 40cm) geführt habe.

Die Pumpe schafft 3600Liter/h. 

Wie ihr seht, sind die Ergebnisse ernüchternd. 
Mein Versuch hat gezeigt, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man das Wasser frei ansaugt, oder ob es über ein längeres Rohr angesaugt werden muss (vergl. Versuch 1 mit Versuch 2). 
Bei einer Förderhöhe von 40cm zeigt mir die Pumpenkennlinie des Herstellers einen Volumenstrom von ca. 5700L/h an (vgl. 4. Versuch). 

Ich möchte keine Gewähr auf die Genauigkeit geben, da meine Meßgeräte (haushaltsüblicher Meßbecher zum Auslitern und manuelles Zeitstoppen) gewisse Meßfehler beherbergen.
Allerdings ist die Abweichung von den Herstellerangaben schon signifikant!
Sehr wahrscheinlich erreicht man die Angaben des Herstellers, wenn man statt dem 1"-Schlauchdurchmesser an der Pumpe, den großtmöglichern Querschnitt benutzt und den Ansaugstutzen weglässt.
Leider habe ich keinen so großen Schlauch gerade hier.
Ich möchte hier nicht die Pumpe verfluchen oder schlecht machen, allerdings bin ich erschrocken, dass die Nutzung eines dünnen Schlauches, den Volumenstrom schon so stark verringert.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Janski (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Hi Sven,

wieso bist du darüber erschrocken ??

1 Zoll    = 25mm
1,5 Zoll  = 38mm

Wenn man nun die Oberfläche berechnet
1 Zoll
12,5x12,5x3,142= 490,9 mm²

1,5 Zoll
19x19x3,142 = 1134,3 mm²

D.h die Pumpe muss durch einen Schlauch pumpen der nicht mal die halbe Oberfläche hat von dem was möglich wäre und da dies auch noch eine Eco Pumpe mit nur 65 Watt ist, würde ich mal behaupten, dass 3600l/h schon annehmbar sind.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Tomhumpen (25. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

Der Einwand von Janski ist richtig. Mehr Volumen erreichst du mit vergrößertem Querschnitt. 

Mein Einwand mit der Regelung betrifft eine Zusatzteil (wohl Phasenanschnitt) welches standardmäßig nicht mit der Pumpe kommt. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## svenna80 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Naja, so rein aus dem Bauchgefühl (ohne den Verstand einzusetzen  ) hätte ich schon gedacht,dass da etwas mehr Volumenstrom durchgeht. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## k.oli (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

hallo zusammen,

ich überlege ebenso mir diese Pumpe zu holen, allerdings in der 6500er Version.
Hat zuuuufällig noch jemand Informationen die mir/uns mitteilen möchte, gerne auch ausführliche Erfahrungswerte


----------



## svenna80 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Die habe ich ja jetzt bei mir stehen. Was willst du noch wissen?
Verarbeitung ist ok. Laufen tut sie auch. Am Druckausgang (dort wo der Schlauchstutzen ist; am Drehgelenk) verliert man ein wenig Volumenstrom. Ich denke, dass sich das aber nach der Zeit zusetzt und dann aufhört.
Naja, und das der Volumenstrom wohl schnell in die Knie geht, wenn sie gefordert wird.
Ich würde die Pumpe mit einem großen Schlauch betreiben.

Grüße Sven


----------



## k.oli (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

In Sven's Versuchsreihe hat sich ja ein Unterschied gem. Versuch 4 von kanpp 2000l/h herausgestellt bei einer Förderhöhe von 40cm (Pumpenkennlinie 5700,gemessene 3600).
Mein Filtereingang liegt 1,5m über der Wasseroberfläche, da würde ja bei der 6500er gem Pumpenkennlinie knapp 4500l/h ankommen, wenn ich Sven`s Versuche übertrage würden demnach nur 2500l/h in den Filter gehen??? (Rein theoretisch)

Lag das jetzt einzig und allein an dem geringen Schlauchquerschnitt von 1"?

Oder sind die Angaben des Herstellers einfach übertrieben?


----------



## Sveni (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Hallo Oli,

ich glaube, es liegt an beiden.

Der Schlauchquerschnitt sollte natürlich so groß wie nur irgendmöglich sein.
Zum Thema Hersteller zieh ich mal ´ne Schleife zur Heimkino.
Keiner der bisher von mir genutzten Flachbildschirme hat die Herstellerangaben in Sachen Stromverbrauch eingehalten. Lagen alle, zum Teil deutlich, darüber.
Bei den Pumpen geht es genau in die andere Richtung. Teilweise weit darunter!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## svenna80 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*

Wenn ich einen Schlauch mit größeren Querschnitt hätte, dann könnte ich es mal ausprobieren, ob die Pumpe  mit größerem Schlauch an die Herstellerangabe herranreicht. Hab ich aber im Moment nicht. 
So können wir nur spekulieren, wo dran es liegt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## heiko_243 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*



> Keiner der bisher von mir genutzten Flachbildschirme hat die Herstellerangaben in Sachen Stromverbrauch eingehalten. Lagen alle, zum Teil deutlich, darüber.


Und wie wurde gemessen? Es gibt unglaublich viel Schrott bei den einfachen Energiemessern die mit Schaltnetzteilen schlecht umgehen können.
Die meisten meiner Elektrogeräte der letzten 4-5 Jahre haben die Angaben erstaunlich gut eingehalten. 
Meine Teichpumpe hält sogar die eingegebene Leistungsangabe, als auch die Kennlinie ein. Allerdings kein Biligprodukt.


----------



## Sveni (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Und wie wurde gemessen?



Voltcraft Energy Monitor 3000.
Das die Messungen nicht immer 100% sind, kann gut möglich sein.

Ich wollte damit lediglich aufzeigen, das Herstellerangaben auch gern mal als Verkaufsargumente genutzt werden.

Beim Thema ,,Billigschrott´´ bin ich ganz bei dir. 
Aus diesem Grund verzichte ich auch schon einige Jahre auf Testberichte in Fachzeitschriften und Werbeversprechungen von diversen Herstellern.

Die waren Testergebnisse findet man nur selbst und bei den Usern, ...egal bei welchem Artikel und in welchen Forum, heraus. 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## heiko_243 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*



> Voltcraft Energy Monitor 3000.


Der geht sogar noch. Bei niedrigen Lasten und/oder höheren Blindanteilen liegt der "nur" 35% daneben.
Meine Empfehlung geht zum KD302 (z.B. reichelt für 9,95 Eur). Der misst sogar bei niedrigen Standbyleistungen um 1W mit <5% Abweichung. Für so ein Billiggerät erstaunlich brauchbar.



> Die waren Testergebnisse findet man ... bei den Usern


Wobei da das Problem mit der Nachvollziehbarkeit, Objektivität und Übertragbarkeit auf eigene Ansprüche sehr groß ist, weil die Anforderungen an ein Produkt sehr unterschiedlich sein können. In einem gut gemachten Test gibt es zumindest eine Beschreibung der Kriterien und man kann sich damit auch eigene Testurteile zusammen stellen anhand der für wichtig erachteten Kriterien. 
Den Vorteil der User-Feedbacks sehe ich vor allem darin, Schwachpunkte zu finden die in normalen Tests nicht unbedingt zu Tage treten (Langzeiteignung, Alltagstauglichkeit, Serviceverhalten von Herstellern etc.).


----------



## Sveni (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung geht zum KD302 (z.B. reichelt für 9,95 Eur).



Danke für den Tipp.
Werd ich doch glatt mal gegen checken!

Leider haben wir damit jetzt Martin noch nicht so recht geholfen

Oder doch?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## MartinBoll (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jemand Erfahrung mit der EcoMax O-Serie?*



Sveni schrieb:


> Leider haben wir damit jetzt Martin noch nicht so recht geholfen
> 
> Oder doch?



Falls du mich damit meinst, ich verfolge dies nur noch aus Interesse und Neugier 
Hab ja das Thema vor knapp 3 Monaten eröffnet und hatte mir die besagte Pumpe gekauft und wieder zurückgeschickt. Hab mich dann für das um 250€ teurere Modell von Oase entschieden und bin im Moment damit sehr zufrieden.
Aber andere können sich ja trotzdem noch über die Pumpe austauschen.


----------

